# Analog Rytm Mk2 / Push 2 and Maschine



## Trancer (Sep 8, 2021)

Need to have your opinion on the usefulness of buying the Analog Rythm Mk2 with a Push 2 and Maschine Mikro Mk3.

My question may seem a little strange, but, I wonder if having hardware, especially for rhythms, it's not better to go through hardware.

Perhaps more ergonomics, quality of play in rhythmic variations, possibilities other than on a Push 2 and Maschine Mikro mk3.

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## darkogav (Sep 8, 2021)

My guess is the sounds out of the Elektron are going to be much much better than the samples you trigger in a DAW or Maschine. I don't have an Elektron. (Wish I could afford it) .


----------



## Trancer (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you for your reply.

Indeed, quite expensive product.

The why I am inquiring if it is really worth paying 1650 euros.

If it brings a real interest to buy the Analog Rythm MK2, compared to a Push 2 and Maschine Mikro mk3, besides the quality of the sounds which should indeed be much better, superior to the samples.

If the investment is really worth it.

Unless I am mistaken, the Analog Rythm MK2 is largely analog.


----------



## darkogav (Sep 8, 2021)

From what little I know of Elektron gear, it sounds amazing but very steep learning curve. It's not the same as a MK3 or Push, which are basically just MIDI controllers with a lot of custom functionality as they integrate with a software component counterpart. Though now with the Maschine+, it works without the desktop. But still, the big advantage of the NI controller's is workflow and speed. I guess once you master the elektron device, you will achieve speed in workflow as well. I use a MK3 and Jam. The MK3 has a built in sound module but it's a crappy old Cirrus chip I think.

Once you get into Elektron stuff, you are basically getting into high end analog modular .. Richard Devine stuff..






Richard Devine | Equipboard


Richard Devine's gear and equipment including the Native Instruments REAKTOR, Applied Acoustics Systems Chromaphone 3, and Sonic Charge MicroTonic.




equipboard.com





Good luck...


----------



## davidson (Sep 8, 2021)

darkogav said:


> My guess is the sounds out of the Elektron are going to be much much better than the samples you trigger in a DAW or Maschine. I don't have an Elektron. (Wish I could afford it) .


That's not always true. if you get maschine and a sample pack from someone like goldbaby who samples analogue gear through top shelf vintage pre amps, tape machines etc, the sound may be a lot 'better' on maschine. There's a definite learning curve to making analogue gear sound great, and even then the recorded results might not match what some producers can capture.

I've used plenty of analogue gear and made it sound absolutely terrible


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 8, 2021)

Analog Rytm Mk 2 owner here. I love it, I have it housed in a pop up flight case with a Octatrack, patch bay, and NABC+ compressor.

My signal chain is Rev2 -> Virus TI2 -> Octatrack Mk2 -> NABC+ (side chained to Rytm kick) -> Analog Rytm. Rytm compressor is my analog glue compressor. 






The above integrates well into Ableton, I have no problems controlling it all and recording directly from the Rytm.


----------



## Trancer (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you for your answers and opinions.

It is true that it takes some learning, no matter what the hardware, but much more with Elektron products.

Once mastered, it is clear that it must be magical and a result most certainly exceptional.

There are samples of extreme quality, but the Analog Rytm Mk2 is not superior as it is almost entirely analog and therefore the output comes directly from them and not from a sampled instrument.

Very interesting your set.

Rev 2 and Virus Ti2, are they keyboard versions or desktop versions?

I only use vst, but I miss the hardware a bit and I would like to redo a hardware set.

But considering the number of vst that I have, I wonder if some hardware synth would not be simply useless, even duplication.

Without going into the Vst / Hardware debate, there are vsts that reproduce certain hardware machines so well that the question arises, don't you think?


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 8, 2021)

Trancer said:


> There are samples of extreme quality, but the Analog Rytm Mk2 is not superior as it is almost entirely analog and therefore the output comes directly from them and not from a sampled instrument.


The Rytm can play samples. There's a gig of onboard storage. I have ton of samples on mine, almost all of Samples From Mars, all the kits from Heavyocity DM307, etc. The great thing about it is the samples are converted from digital to analog and then run the entirety of the analog chain, analog filter per channel that kind of thing. Even aside from drum samples you can load up single cycle waveforms, looped pads etc. It's versatile. 



Trancer said:


> Rev 2 and Virus Ti2, are they keyboard versions or desktop versions?


Desktop.

I like both hardware and vst/software synths (the Virus is a software synth). I don't care about anything other than how it sounds.


----------



## Trancer (Sep 8, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback.

You say the Virus is software, I guess it is the Ti2 version. So you are only using the software part of the Virus and not the hardware as I understand it?

You sequence everything in Live or via the Analog Rythm MK2 or others?

Or are you piloting the Rev 2 and the Virus with a master keyboard?

Indeed the most important sound and your set is excellent for that. Very good machines, the Rev 2 a very good instrument which delivers a powerful fat and quite addictive sound, combined with the Virus TI2, an excellent choice 😊

Have you ever thought about completing this set with the Subsequent 37?


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 8, 2021)

Trancer said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> You say the Virus is software, I guess it is the Ti2 version. So you are only using the software part of the Virus and not the hardware as I understand it?
> 
> ...


I'm using the hardware, but really it's a soft synth in a box, not "real analog".

I sequence most stuff in Ableton these days.

I had the Subsequent 37, great synth. I sold it because it's kind of big and bulky for what it is and I was living in a small apartment.


----------



## Trancer (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you for your answer.

As you sequence in Live, if correctly understood you have a desktop version of Virus Ti2 and Rev 2, you play with a master keyboard or Rev 2 is the keyboard version and you pilot the Virus TI2 desktop with this last?

The Subsequent 37 sounds really fabulous indeed, the MOOG sound a marvel.

I am looking forward to mine, only available at the end of the year.

The Sub 37 is replaced by what in your setup?


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 8, 2021)

Yeah master keyboard, Studiologic SL73, and also Digitone Keys.

Functional replacement, but Moog can never really be replaced.


----------



## Trancer (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you for your response and sharing information.

Congratulations again on your set, very balanced and with a sound palette in view of your machines.

You have the best of both worlds and you have chosen your equipment with intelligence and common sense.


----------



## Bovinator (Sep 9, 2021)

I have the ARmk2 (also the sub37 & rev2). Totally depends on the work you are using it for but I don’t use any of them regularly anymore.

ARmk2 is heavy (built like a tank) and takes up quite a bit if desk space (I’m in a small apartment). Takes a while to program, overbridge never worked on my work computers, and I often preferred the sound of the more immediate (but way simpler) Arturia Drumbrute Impact.

It does have so many functions though that it fills a niche that is hard to replace. 
Although it sounds good, I found that the inbuilt drum synths have a pretty distinct “sound” that is hard to get away from – though this is probably more due to my lack of sound design skill.

Workflow wise, I’m on tight deadlines and lots of revisions, so working in the box makes much more sense, but if you are more technically minded and have more time to spend on each track, I’d imagine the ARmk2 may be of some benefit.


----------



## Drjay (Sep 9, 2021)

I own AR mkI and A4. What sets these machine apart from others is the mighty sequencer (e.g. parameter locks). The machines are fun to play with, but as already mentioned have a steep learning curve. Especially pay attention to the data structure. It‘s unfortunately easy to overwrite or not to save data esp. if you are inexperienced or in a rush.
To mention another machine: You might have a look at the Deluge
https://synthstrom.com/product/deluge/


----------



## Trancer (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback.

I have a lot of vst, but I would like to invest in hardware, my musical choice has evolved and I'm in the Techno Melodic, Dark Minimal style.

Ordered the Subsequent 37, I hesitate with the Analog Rythm MK2, even if it is complex and if you know how to take the time to learn it, it is a machine that seems truly magical.

I'll never do Live, so learning isn't really a problem.

I also hesitate with the Rev 2, also a beautiful machine, with a very fat, thick sound.

If you have other suggestions, do not hesitate 😊

On the other hand very annoying, if the overbridge does not work on a pc with the Analog Rytm Mk2.

Regarding the Deluge, I can't find it anywhere for purchase, except on the official website.

It is no longer produced? a problem with this material? because nowhere distributed on well-known sales sites.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 9, 2021)

Have you considered the smaller, somewhat simpler Digitone+Digitakt (or just one)?

I have the Digitone, and it's not TOO complicated, though it's not like using my OB-6, either! I don't have interest in a hardware sampler as I'd rather use my phone, ipad, or computer for samples and spend more elsewhere.

Just remember that Overbridge, at least on the Digitone, means the sounds you create on the hardware have to be somewhat recreated on the computer because it doesn't route through the onboard effects (so if you've made those effects integral to the sound you're in trouble). I'd almost rather record a track at a time, and sometimes do, and ignore Overbridge. That said, Overbridge works great.

Rev2: if you don't absolutely need 8 or 16 voices and don't relish the idea of needing to spend time on some sound design to make the most of each sound... have you looked at the Prologue (same voice options but less complex) or the Take 5?


----------



## Trancer (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks for your return.

I have indeed looked for the other two Elektron products, the Digitakt seems not bad, the Digitone interests me less by tale.

What I like about the Analog Rythm MK2 is the possibilities it offers and the sound it produces.

Indeed, I am looking for a hardware synth offering big fat and thick sounds, but which already offers good presets from the start.

The Prologue, I looked at in its day, but if I'm not mistaken, no sequencer and or no arpeggiator. What the Rev 2 has.

Regarding the Take 5, it really looks a lot less interesting than the Rev 2.

In addition, the price is quite high compared to what it offers and in view of the Rev 2.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 9, 2021)

You talk about wanting thick sounds but then say the Rev2 had a lot of features. It does. So does Take5 (fewer though), except Take5 sounds thicker from the start. The primary trade off is fewer voices.

Prologue also sounds great (better than Rev2 I think in terms of raw oscillator sound), but the trade off is fewer features.

What about the PolyBrute? The trade off there is, again, voices, but the features are off the charts. Maybe too expensive?


----------



## Trancer (Sep 9, 2021)

It is not easy to make the right choice indeed.

The Polybrute, not particularly too expensive, 300 euros more than the Rev 2.

Precisely the Rev 2 has a lot of possibilities, the big sounds, sequencer / arpeggiator, what the Prologue does not offer, except the big sounds.

The Polybrute I don't really know. But a little less excited by this model, apprehension may not be justified.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 9, 2021)

Overbridge works great for me on Win 10.


----------



## Trancer (Sep 9, 2021)

Thank you for your answer.

Good to know for Overbridge and Win 10.

Does it work well with the Analog Rythm MK2?


----------



## Bovinator (Sep 9, 2021)

Overbridge worked on the PC that I tried it with. Just not the Macs that I actually use for music


----------



## Drjay (Sep 9, 2021)

The Deluge can only be ordered via the companies site. I do not own it, but a friend of mine is really fond of this machine and according to him the customer service is top notch. Afaik it has an isomorphic keyboard mode, which is great in my opinion.


----------



## Trancer (Sep 9, 2021)

Oh well, it doesn't work on Mac, crazy that.

In addition like new M1 chip and others to come not gained for the development and the good functioning of the overbridge.


----------



## Trancer (Sep 9, 2021)

Thank you very much for the information about the Flood.

It looks like a good machine with good wotkflow, potential for use and creation.


----------

